# What to modify to fit my jon



## rmzachar (Aug 22, 2010)

Picking up this trailer tomorrow that I'm getting off of craigslist. The guy just repainted it, put on brand new tires, regreased the bearings, has bearing buddies, put in new wiring/lights, all for 250...so I'm happy with all that. I've got a 1436 lowe jon boat I'm going to be putting on here, and was wondering what everyone thought I should do to make it fit on there right. I don't have exact measurements now, but will once I get it home. This will be my first time messing with trailer bunks, so any pointers are appreciated. As for now, I'll continue looking at others projects but am looking for a little direction. Thanks.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like you might want some support under the front of the boat in addition to the two long bunks.
Check Froggy's trailer post. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=13389
and at the bottom of the first page on my 1236 post where I put one carpeted bunk crosswise to support the front of the boat just where it begins to curve up to the bow. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=9712


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a cross bunk on my trailer. Post some pictures with the boat on the trailer.


----------



## arkansasnative (Aug 23, 2010)

that rubber wheel thats in the middle of your trailer can dent the bottom of a jon boat... i hammered the metal bar it spins on out, removed the rubber wheel, and carpeted 2 short (around a foot and a half long) 2x4's to go there so my middle rib will ride up between them, centering the boat. just drill a hole in both and slide the metal bar back thru! 

i would also straighten up those upright posts...


----------



## rmzachar (Aug 23, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> Looks like you might want some support under the front of the boat in addition to the two long bunks.
> Check Froggy's trailer post. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=13389
> and at the bottom of the first page on my 1236 post where I put one carpeted bunk crosswise to support the front of the boat just where it begins to curve up to the bow. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=9712



Thanks for the links. That is probably the first thing I'm going to do after extending the bunks, put a cross support for the front of the boat.



arkansasnative said:


> that rubber wheel thats in the middle of your trailer can dent the bottom of a jon boat... i hammered the metal bar it spins on out, removed the rubber wheel, and carpeted 2 short (around a foot and a half long) 2x4's to go there so my middle rib will ride up between them, centering the boat. just drill a hole in both and slide the metal bar back thru!
> 
> i would also straighten up those upright posts...



I also did plan on taking out the rubber wheel as I was pretty sure that it was useless for a flat bottom, didn't know that it could dent it though. As for the upright posts, those are on springs and move out and in with the spring tension, so I don't think there is much I can do with that.

Going to get the boat up on there tomorrow and do some measurements. So pretty much all I really need to do is extend the bunks, pop off that rubber wheel, and make a front end cross support right? Thanks for the help!


----------



## rmzachar (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are the pictures of what it looks like while sitting on the trailer. Some obvious adjustments are going to be needed. The guide on posts are too close to the boat, to the point where they actually rub on the boat, but they are on springs. The bunks need to be wider and longer. A cross piece up front is needed for support of the boat. Anything else I'm missing out on here?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 25, 2010)

The boats not sitting on the bunks correctly and is bending the hull at the front of the bunks. The bunks should be moved in so they are in between the strakes. Replace the roller with a cross bunk you could replace the bow stop with a piece of wood about as wide as the bow.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's the cross bunk I put on my trailer.

You can see my complete trailer rebuild on the link below.


----------

